

Man robs bank to get medical care in jail - zopticity
http://news.yahoo.com/s/yblog_thelookout/20110621/ts_yblog_thelookout/man-robs-bank-to-get-medical-care-in-jail#mwpphu-container

======
dlsspy
Bad title.

The man robbed a bank for health care. He only loses if they don't find him
guilty.

